# chewing on fingers at almost 2 years old?



## babyjiva

My LO has been having her hands in her mouth a lot lately AND she's been really grouchy. I'm obsessing about it wondering if her gums are sore or there's a cavity somewhere because she doesn't brush well.

Is there anyway that she is getting her 2 year molars and just can't reach them so is chewing on her fingers more in the front. she's kind of poking and pressing on and around her teeth and gums in the front but sort of in the back too. If she could be teething that would ease two concerns I have. the one about sore gums and I also worry she is reacting to something she has eaten.

right now other symptoms going with finger chewing is not sleeping well, nursing more than normal, grouchy, sensitive and clingy. this has all been going on for a solid 2 weeks at least.

thanks in advance. i know teeth questions get old.


----------



## babyjiva

anyone have a toddler whose 2 year molars have already come in? any chewing going on in the front of the mouth?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Stephen has 1 set of molars and got them at 13 months. He has also just started chewing his fingers and dribbling loads etc and I think he's teething his last four teeth ... which would be the 2nd set of molars if I'm correct? He's also been grouchy, waking at night, very clingy to me etc - and this is the only thing I can think of? :shrug:


----------



## babyjiva

thanks charlie- it certainly sounds like teething. i'm just so used to her being able to reach the teeth that are bothering her so it is obvious to see her chewing where a tooth is cutting, but now she's just kind of poking at the front of her mouth.
is that where your LO Is chewing too?


----------



## Alias

My DD has 2 of her back molars, and cheese on her hands regularly, front of mouth as well as side. Age wakes more at night when each breaks through. I'd think you lo is teething.


----------



## DaisyBee

I think the molars affect their whole jaw not just that one spot as they are such big teeth. So I think it's normal for them to chew on other spots?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah I think so ... he just chews on his finger when he's in pain I think. This teething malarky is horrible :(


----------



## mrsthomas623

Yes! Nolan has been doing this for the past month with his painfully slow 2 year molars. Cannot wait until its over so I can stop holding on to slobbery hands! :haha:


----------



## babyjiva

thanks so much for the response. i feel better just knowing that it is possible that's why she's chewing on her fingers (in the front of her mouth). it seems so much like teething but it just didn't make sense to me because her molars are so far from where i see her pushing and chewing, also i don't see any molars coming in BUT she has all other signs of teething.


----------

